# Categorizing bread



## JustJoel (Jan 7, 2018)

I’d like to create a list of bread _categories_, not types of bread, that would be useless, but categories under which one could organize the myriad of bread types. I’ve searched the Internet, and only found lists of _types_of bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2018)

What kinds of categories were you considering?  By ingredient such as yeast vs. chemical leavening?  By shape such as baguette vs. boulé?  By types of flour?


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 7, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> What kinds of categories were you considering?  By ingredient such as yeast vs. chemical leavening?  By shape such as baguette vs. boulé?  By types of flour?


Sweet breads, fortified breads, flat breads, basic breads. Like that.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2018)

What are you looking for online that you need to start your lists?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 8, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Sweet breads, fortified breads, flat breads, basic breads. Like that.


Sounds like you've figured out your categories!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 8, 2018)

Add Quick Breads category such as banana bread, corn bread and biscuits.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2018)

Not sure what you mean by basic breads, but the book "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" has a chapter on European peasant breads.


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 8, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Not sure what you mean by basic breads, but the book "Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day" has a chapter on European peasant breads.


I guess, then, that peasant breads would be a category, n’est pas? I think I’ve got that book. I’ll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not sure how you are differentiating between types and categories, so it's hard to know [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 11, 2018)

You want useful information on bread? Here, this should keep you busy for a while: *Modernist Bread: The Art and Science*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 11, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You want useful information on bread? Here, this should keep you busy for a while: *Modernist Bread: The Art and Science*


+1...


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 13, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You want useful information on bread? Here, this should keep you busy for a while: *Modernist Bread: The Art and Science*


Thanks, but I can barely afford to buy flour, let alone a $500+ set of cooking texts! Maybe I should do go fund me, lol!


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Thanks, but I can barely afford to buy flour, let alone a $500+ set of cooking texts! Maybe I should do go fund me, lol!



Have you considered asking your local library if they have it or could find it for you? Then you can use your printer's scanner to copy only the recipes you are interested in. 

Just make sure that if you share any of those recipes online, that you alter the wording of the directions. And even having done that, it wouldn't hurt to give credit to the author and the name of the book at the bottom.


----------

